# adding new fish



## croatian2 (Mar 17, 2011)

I need some input.
I want to take my daughter out tommorrow to get some new fish so based on my info and fish below, what would you suggest I add and how many?
my ph level is between 7.6-8.0.
I would like to try African .


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't think Africans will mix to well with what you have as they can get pretty aggressive.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

quite agreed. dont put any africans with the fish you have. the gouramis are semi aggressive so if they piss off the africans, they may not last long. If you're looking into colorful or different fish, see if they have any rams, angels (they will be alright with the gouramis, i have them), maybe some tetras (big variety). Theres always inverts, snails, shrimp, etc. Dont forget some gobies are freshwater and theres one i never remember the name of but it something like slephadon or selphadon or some crazy name like that. Should have written it down :\


----------



## croatian2 (Mar 17, 2011)

thanks for the tips.
we got 4 harlequin rasorbas and two dalmation mollies.one black and one gold


----------

